# Signal Stat Flasher 170



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

We need to get another Signal Stat Flasher. 170, 12V. Can't seem to find them anywhere online. Not ebay, not amazon, not any tractor parts stores...does anyone here have one or know where we can get one?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

These were used in the 66 corvette! Give them a call.
https://www.chicagocorvette.net/item.php?item=12317&rc=1769


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a 175, but it is 12V and suitable for 6 lamps like the 170 you are looking for.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Signal-S...-1964-1965-1966-1967-1968-1969-1970/761274141

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=signal+stat+175+flasher&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## tjcc1978 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks.


----------

